# Installing FreeBSD on a Macbook Pro



## dubby (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

I've been trying to install FreeBSD on my Macbook from a USB stick but I've been unable to get it to boot from the USB. I can get other OSes (Debian for example) to boot fine from a USB stick by pressing 'c' when booting. I have also installed other OSes from the USB stick I'm using now so I don't believe the USB stick is at fault. I have also been running Kubuntu on the Macbook for 2.5 years so I don't think I have to go through the rEFIt steps again.

Any ideas?

Macbook: early 2011 (8,1)
FreeBSD 9.2 RELEASE: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... mstick.img
Command use to copy image to USB: sudo dd if=FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sdb bs=64k (From Linux)


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 21, 2013)

Have you tried holding the Option key down after the boot sound until boot devices are displayed on the screen? rEFIt works with installed OS' on older systems, the `bless` works on newer laptops.


----------

